

IT Revolutions: How Programmers can Shape a Company - ank
http://fixingsoftware.blogspot.com/2009/02/it-revolutions-how-programmers-can.html

======
bdfh42
In order to remain dynamic,a business has to constantly question it's systems
and processes.

It is the developers - the analysts (why don't we hear more about that skill
area these days?) and the programmers who are the agents of such change. If
they approach their task appropriately then they will be the catalysts that
generate the questions "who?, what?, why? and why? again" that ferment change
that will be aligned with the true direction of a business. Indeed that can
actualy re-direct the path of a business towards it's goals.

